# Marksman 'mod'



## zap

I took my old marksman and broke the handle off. put on some theraband and done. :drinkup:


----------



## wll

If you have some para cord I would wrap the handle. Would make it MUCH more comfortable, I would then take some rubber tubing and cover the forks to about an inch + over the first bend of the fork. This tube can be roiled back at the tip and the flats put on the fork, then rolled over by the tube. You will end up with a very clan and secure attachment (this method is shown on you-tube I believe) iIwould also make a paracord lanyard and attach it to the bottom.

is that the slingshot you are going to use on turkeys ? is that single TBG ?

Not to be critical, but you may need more power than that if that is your turkey set up ?

Good luck,

wll


----------



## zap

wll said:


> If you have some para cord I would wrap the handle. Would make it MUCH more comfortable, I would then take some rubber tubing and cover the forks to about an inch + over the first bend of the fork. This tube can be roiled back at the tip and the flats put on the fork, then rolled over by the tube. You will end up with a very clan and secure attachment (this method is shown on you-tube I believe) iIwould also make a paracord lanyard and attach it to the bottom.
> 
> is that the slingshot you are going to use on turkeys ? is that single TBG ?
> 
> Not to be critical, but you may need more power than that if that is your turkey set up ?
> 
> Good luck,
> 
> wll


Thanks for all of the awesome advice ! and no i will no use this slingshot on turkeys. i will use my 1/2 inch aluminium axiom. and that is 5/8 straight cut theraband.

i saw your f-16 mods. i have 2 on the way and i will try to make a mod of my own  im not sure what bandset i will be using on the turkeys, i steal a bandset from my uncle usually h34r:


----------



## Susi

...but remember the "ole cronies" on this forum turn their noses up at wire frames, one replied to one of my posts saying "they are crap". They are SS snobs. To me wire frames are just fine, make a collection complete, shoot as good or better than the works of art Chicago Art Museum type collector series. It would be funny as heck to see a tournament won by a wire frame with all the $200+ Michael Angelo SSs and over priced injected molded make 'em by the zillion cloned plastics taking 2nd, 3rd and 4th place. Nice mod and gives those who want to have fun with a little rod stock encouragement to bend away. Lee Silva's wire/metal renderings...forgings actually, for example...neat steel. And with a bottle opener no less. Can you imagine a Swiss Army SS? I can. With compass,. tooth pick and tweezer and mini LED. Nice mod amigo.

And you satisfied my curiosity as to the configuration of the wire frame INSIDE the handle. Sadly mine was stolen.

BTW, I tried the rubber surgical tube cuff method of securing bands to a Marksman which I do have and it works perfectly with no tieing. There are vids on this on youtube by SSF posters. Basically you insert the tork tip into a piece of rubber tubing about 3/4 inch long or so all the way. Roll the tubing over itself half way. Lay the band on the wire fork, now roll the tube back over it like a "cuff". It's secure if the tubing is tight on the fork. Rubber against rubber has a very high coefficient of friction (read, it sticks). In the pic it appears you tied the band to the fork, that works of course but the tube cuff method is faster/easier.


----------



## wll

FeralPigeon said:


> wll said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you have some para cord I would wrap the handle. Would make it MUCH more comfortable, I would then take some rubber tubing and cover the forks to about an inch + over the first bend of the fork. This tube can be roiled back at the tip and the flats put on the fork, then rolled over by the tube. You will end up with a very clan and secure attachment (this method is shown on you-tube I believe) iIwould also make a paracord lanyard and attach it to the bottom.
> 
> is that the slingshot you are going to use on turkeys ? is that single TBG ?
> 
> Not to be critical, but you may need more power than that if that is your turkey set up ?
> 
> Good luck,
> 
> wll
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all of the awesome advice ! and no i will no use this slingshot on turkeys. i will use my 1/2 inch aluminium axiom. and that is 5/8 straight cut theraband.
> 
> i saw your f-16 mods. i have 2 on the way and i will try to make a mod of my own  im not sure what bandset i will be using on the turkeys, i steal a bandset from my uncle usually h34r:
Click to expand...

If you should need help with anything, I'd be more than happy to help you and give you advice. You don't have to go through the paracord wrap if you don't want, the options are endless. If I was using flats most of the time I would use the system Susi talks about the post above and leave it alone, it will work great!

Here is a pic of the basic unit, with the grips turned and two holes drilled in the bottom for a lanyard. I used the tubing that came with it for the forks, In your case I would probably use the yellow tube from the top to the bottom on each fork.









Anyway good luck, and if ya need help, I'm just a tread or Pm away.

wll


----------



## AZshooter

I don`t see a big advantage to removing the original PLASTIC HANDLE...You could leave it on and wrap cut strips of bicycle inner tube aound the plastic handle for a better GRIP...In the past others have molded FIMO oven bake clay onto a wire frame...and wooden carved handles are popular...Phil


----------



## wll

AZshooter said:


> I don`t see a big advantage to removing the original PLASTIC HANDLE...You could leave it on and wrap cut strips of bicycle inner tube aound the plastic handle for a better GRIP...In the past others have molded FIMO oven bake clay onto a wire frame...and wooden carved handles are popular...Phil


From my way of thinking you gain about a inch of draw length, and I'll take it. The handles need to be turned if shot this way to have the finger grooves facing the correct position and the palm swell fitting your hand..

If you want to keep it like it came with the forks facing you, yep you can do that too, these box store slings can be modified any way that floats your boat for sure. If you don't do the paracord/tube/cap thing that I do, your cost is in effect just the cost of the sling ... and at Walmart that is $4.79 !

Of course to use flats using Tex's method shown on Wingshooters video you would use the tubes that come with the sling .... so there is nothing else to buy, except of course the flats !

wll


----------



## zap

AZshooter said:


> I don`t see a big advantage to removing the original PLASTIC HANDLE...You could leave it on and wrap cut strips of bicycle inner tube aound the plastic handle for a better GRIP...In the past others have molded FIMO oven bake clay onto a wire frame...and wooden carved handles are popular...Phil


i removed it for a better fit in the pocket. and i will put some cord on it for a better grip.


----------



## peppermack

I agree with Susi on the wire frame thing. Even though I make all kinds of fancy frames I love wire frame cattys. I shoot one as much as I shoot other ones.


----------



## devils son in law

That's cool, Pepper. Is that handle wood or leather? I've seen bicycle grips like that made from stacked leather discs.


----------



## peppermack

Leather stacked handle. Done the same way I do knife handles. Feels nice.


----------



## wll

peppermack said:


> I agree with Susi on the wire frame thing. Even though I make all kinds of fancy frames I love wire frame cattys. I shoot one as much as I shoot other ones.


Love the handle, but ... what type of attachment is that, do you have a up close pic of it ? I think I like it ;- ) is it tied ?

wll


----------



## peppermack

Tapered tubes. A piece of simple shot heavy tubes on each side with lighter tubes added on.


----------



## wll

peppermack said:


> Tapered tubes. A piece of simple shot heavy tubes on each side with* lighter tubes added on*.


How were they added on, were they tied on with cord, can't see. do you have pics ?

wll


----------



## ghost0311/8541

It looks like he put one inside the other then tied it with a piece of band then put a cuff over that.


----------



## wll

ghost0311/8541 said:


> It looks like he put one inside the other then tied it with a piece of band then put a cuff over that.


Yes, maybe, don't know how the red cord is attached, Is that an internal knot ?

I can see he put the yellow tube inside the black, and a cuff around the black and inserted yellow, but what is the red cord for ? IS it a constrictor knot and a cuff over that ?

wll


----------



## Driftwood

Contributing!





  








Marksman Redux Finished&#33;




__
Driftwood


__
Apr 18, 2015




Wow, there it is! Cut my own bands for the first time today and slapped them on there. There's...


----------



## peppermack

Will, it essentially a pseudo taper set of tubes. Works really well this way.


----------



## wll

zap said:


> I took my old marksman and broke the handle off. put on some theraband and done. :drinkup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 99991.jpg


Did this sling have a arm brace or was it a Marksman Classic II without the brace.

wll


----------



## zap

wll said:


> zap said:
> 
> 
> 
> I took my old marksman and broke the handle off. put on some theraband and done. :drinkup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 99991.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Did this sling have a arm brace or was it a Marksman Classic II without the brace.
> 
> wll
Click to expand...

Classic


----------



## wll

zap said:


> wll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zap said:
> 
> 
> 
> I took my old marksman and broke the handle off. put on some theraband and done. :drinkup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 99991.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Did this sling have a arm brace or was it a Marksman Classic II without the brace.
> 
> wll
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Classic
Click to expand...

Zap:

When you took the sling apart, would it be possible to turn the forks around and re install the handle ? In other words have it so the forks are facing forward and still have the grip with the finger grooves facing forward too.

If not without modification, can the handle be modified to fit the sling ?

I really want to turn these forks around and still use the grip as it is pretty comfortable.

wll


----------



## zap

wll said:


> zap said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zap said:
> 
> 
> 
> I took my old marksman and broke the handle off. put on some theraband and done. :drinkup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 99991.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Did this sling have a arm brace or was it a Marksman Classic II without the brace.
> 
> wll
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Classic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Zap:
> 
> When you took the sling apart, would it be possible to turn the forks around and re install the handle ? In other words have it so the forks are facing forward and still have the grip with the finger grooves facing forward too.
> 
> If not without modification, can the handle be modified to fit the sling ?
> 
> I really want to turn these forks around and still use the grip as it is pretty comfortable.
> 
> wll
Click to expand...

 You cant turn the handle around without cutting the bottom part of the handle since it lockds on to a curved part at the bottom of the frame :


----------



## wll

zap said:


> wll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zap said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zap said:
> 
> 
> 
> I took my old marksman and broke the handle off. put on some theraband and done. :drinkup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 99991.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Did this sling have a arm brace or was it a Marksman Classic II without the brace.
> 
> wll
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Classic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Zap:
> 
> When you took the sling apart, would it be possible to turn the forks around and re install the handle ? In other words have it so the forks are facing forward and still have the grip with the finger grooves facing forward too.
> 
> If not without modification, can the handle be modified to fit the sling ?
> 
> I really want to turn these forks around and still use the grip as it is pretty comfortable.
> 
> wll
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You cant turn the handle around without cutting the bottom part of the handle since it lockds on to a curved part at the bottom of the frame :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1429638486220.jpg
Click to expand...

Thank you, that is what I wanted to know if there is a one way locking set up in the frame.

Thank you,

wll


----------



## Deltaboy1984

I took the wrist brace off my but that is all,I have done to my.


----------

